# Teens/twenties spring saddle chassis



## tacochris (Apr 22, 2022)

My first DOND so lets see how it goes.  

Good builder chassis if that's your thing.  
Surface rust has lifted the black paint in alot of spots but overall pretty solid with the exception of the one broken tab shown in pics below.  
You get the crazy galvanized top for free!  haha🤣
Just don't need it so rather than hang it on the wall I figured I would see what happens.

Shipping is $25 bucks thru Bikeflights no matter what zip code I put in.  Shipping would be 2 days from date of sale if sold.


----------

